# Mini Herefords / hay



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am looking into buying a small herd of registered Mini Herefords and I am wondering how much hay each would eat from november to april with no access to other pasture. I am just looking for a rough estimate as I know there are many variables. 1 Mini = how many med sized round bales. Thanks


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

No pasture at all? Pretty sure that some folks here will be able to hazard a guess, but for your particular location, you would get a good idea from your county extension agent. That's where I would start.


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cattle are cattle, regardless of how big or little they are, and typically cattle eat 2.5% to 3% of their body weight in hay per day. 

Or, 1000 lb. of cattle will eat about 1000 lbs. of decent hay per month (don't forget factor in any waste, etc.). If you have below average hay, it's going to take alot more.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Pasture in those monthes is uncertain due to snow. Last winter pastures "open" all winter but you never know here. I am buying some round bales this weekend so I guess I was just trying to plan ahead. I actually called the person I am getting them from and he recommended 3 to 4 per cow. Right now I am buying two pregnant 3 year old cows, maybe two more but not sure right now. I will look for a registered bull next spring or early summer. As you can tell I am new to cattle but I want to give it a shot. Thanks again for help.


----------

